# Found Some



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Thickest I've seen them this year. They were spitting out finger mullet in my shucking box. Find the bait and find the fish. Almost everyone of them was nosed up to the beach in 4-6" of water or moving.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Man that's too cool. Whats the biggest length? Outstanding


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Now that's a a nice mess of fish


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

First Elliot and now you. There is hope. Very nice motivation.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice mess of flatties DFA !!!! Jared you got to go to stick some.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

flukedaddy said:


> Man that's too cool. Whats the biggest length? Outstanding


Didn't do any measuring. I guess there's three or four around 19-20".


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice spread.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Thats slaying em right there.


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't get any ideas fellas! DFA kills them when there ain't none to kill. Congrats on another fine mess.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

great job!


----------



## eastbayking (Feb 2, 2013)

Thats what im talkin bout...layin the wood


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice haul DFA. Things are getting better.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Time for a fish fry.

Nice mess of fish..... good job.....

:thumbup::notworthy::thumbup:


----------

